# Things to see in Chicago??



## S.GalaskiPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

      I could`nt really find a better place to ask this question on this forum but, I am going to be in Chicago the last week of April and I was just curious if anyone could give me any inside info on places and things to shoot. 
Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## enjaku (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicago is a very walkable city, just get downtown and walk through the streets. Also the lake has been very interesting lately as high winds have caused a lot of action there. Just walk, its a very photogenic city. 
eric


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 12, 2012)

What Eric is saying. Came to Chicago first (and only time in life so far) in June of last year, didn't know a thing about the place, but still took lots of photos. It is a photogenic place round each and every corner! If you love architecture, you'll love Chicago. If you love the water, you'll love Chicago. If you love parks, you'll love Chicago. Museums? Loads. Waterways. Loads. Chances for street photography? Loads...


----------



## S.GalaskiPhotography (Apr 16, 2012)

Great, thanks for the replys. I have just recently picked up a fisheye lens so I am looking forward to some architecture and street photography.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 17, 2012)

Chicago is easy -- it's all about where's the lake. Head downtown to the loop, Grant Park and the lake front and Navy Pier. WALK THE LOOP DOWNTOWN. That should do you. Head north up the lake shore and it's rich people. Head further north and it's stinkin' rich people. Head any further north (called the gold coast) with a visible camera and you'll soon be talking to a cop. Back downtown and head south along the lake shore to Chinatown. Chicago Chinatown and a camera --:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: -- that's a three thumbs up. Keep heading south to Hyde park and the University -- stodgy ivy covered buildings and a coffee shop per corner -- academia ambiance. Make the turn east along the lake shore and you'll enter the apocalyptic industrial wasteland of East Chicago that ultimately ends in apocalyptic Gary Indiana -- US industrial decay ground zero. Head southwest away from the University and you may find incredible things to photograph and you may also not come back alive. All the touristy stuff hugs the lake. Art galleries are north between downtown and the gold coast.

Joe


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

> I could`nt really find a better place to ask this question on this forum but,


So you put it into the 'digital' section?  Is this a virtual trip to Chicago?  j/k 

I've moved this into the 'Locations & Meetup' section.


----------

